# Are your parents like this  towards the fandom?



## Sumi (Aug 21, 2010)

So... For years now, I've shown intrest in Furrys... Like at anime cons(The fursuiters). And well recently since I've started to make my own fursuit and tails and such, I've noticed that my mother is intrested in the fandom as well... Well this make me extremly happy, but at the same time nervious (You know, the perverted side)... So uhm... What does your family do about the fandom? Do they know about it? 


P.S. She tells me... She would love to have a skunk fur suit... What to do...? o-o.


----------



## Jude (Aug 21, 2010)

I was thinking about making a tail. My mom was like "Julian, you're a weirdo". Haha I think that's the first time my parents ever called me a weirdo.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 21, 2010)

my parents thought it was pretty cool, i showed them my fursona and they laughed and was like "haha it looks like you" and that was it..

my older brother on the other hand.. thinks im a fag cause i draw furrys. but thats k cause he still lives at home.. haha


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 21, 2010)

My parents thought it meant I thought fursuits were sexy. 


Eww.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

I love making tails. At first my dad's reaction went from "uhhhh.." to "yeah thats awesome!" 

While my mom thinks "No get that thing out of the house." to "your a weirdo, ha ha ha ha what do you want to do? run with all your wolf friends?"

And meanwhile my aunt is trying to convince everyone in my family that furry is a fetish for me because thats all furrys are. Because thats what the vogue magazine said.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Make a skunk fursuit for her, also yeah my mom was interested in the fandom also, except I kept her from joining because knowing her it would've been a train wreck and a half.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 21, 2010)

Sumi said:


> ... but at the same time nervious (You know, the perverted side)



You mean... like majority of what it is?  Heh, honestly it really depends on your parent's open-mindedness and their ability to understand that any fandom has a LOT of different sects.  There are those in the furry fandom who honestly just like fursuiting and there's nothing kinky or fetish-related about their reasons at all.  If you're one of those, and your parents can understand that you're not "into" the other aspects of the fandom, then fine.  If they don't know how to draw lines or make assumptions or if you are into some of the other aspects of the fandom (which is perfectly fine), then you have to use some caution and good judgement.

For me, I'm not into fursuiting or cons or anything like that - I'm a writer and artist, and my work is about 60 to 70% yiffy, so in my situation, my parents will NEVER know of it because they'd be way too opinionated on it.  So just depends on your personal involvement in the fandom, and your parents ability to understand (and accept) alternate lifestyles and thinking.  My folks being almost seniors are not so good at that.


----------



## Eske (Aug 21, 2010)

I've always been a little bit of a weird kid, and I've always been crazy about animals, so they weren't surprised.  They were mostly just apathetic to it.  

The most I ever really got from them was a raised eyebrow when I started wearing my dog's collar around the house, because I wanted a collar but couldn't afford one of my own at the time.  They said that if I was going to insist on doing that, I should wear a nice clean new one, and they bought me a new kitty collar with a little bell.  c:  I kept that collar for a long time.  I still kind of wish I had the guts to wear it, sometimes -- but I think I'm much too old for that, now.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 21, 2010)

My parents told me to stop being a kid when they saw me browsing FA. My brother blame it for "turning me gay", I don't know where he got that idea.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 21, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> My parents told me to stop being a kid when they saw me browsing FA. My brother blame it for "turning me gay", I don't know where he got that idea.


 He must be familiar with the fandom and how it turns people gay.


----------



## Machine (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't fursuit, but the reaction of my parents would probably be something along the lines of "lol mascots" if they saw a fursuiter.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

I didn't BS around in regards to the fandom.  As soon as I wanted to go to this year's AC, I told my mother to take me there.  I pointed them all out and was like, "These are the people I hang out with, Mom!  Aren't they nice?!"

Before that, I told my family I hung out with "people" on the Internet.  They panicked because I never told who, and they thought it was something to do with overthrowing the government (I do like to discuss politics a lot, but that wasn't the case).  In my case, they actually _breathed a sigh of relief_ when I said "they're called furries."

They realize it's something I do for fun; perhaps a way to escape reality for awhile.  They would probably understand if I were to wear a fursuit, but they sure as hell wouldn't want to do it themselves.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 21, 2010)

Seeing as how I was already a WoW nerd, RPer, and medieval enthusiast before I joined the fandom. I think my parents were already too disappoint to care.


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

My dad doesn't really know I don't think, then again, I don't really talk to him a whole lot.

I really don't think my mom would care just as long as I'm not doing anything weird or illegal.
She likes the Kia Soul commercial with the hamsters..yea. 

No one else in my family really knows about the fandom, except for my cousin. I don't think he would really care, he'd just tease me about it or something.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 21, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> You mean... like majority of what it is? Heh, honestly it really depends on your parent's open-mindedness and their ability to understand that any fandom has a LOT of different sects. There are those in the furry fandom who honestly just like fursuiting and there's nothing kinky or fetish-related about their reasons at all. If you're one of those, and your parents can understand that you're not "into" the other aspects of the fandom, then fine. If they don't know how to draw lines or make assumptions or if you are into some of the other aspects of the fandom (which is perfectly fine), then you have to use some caution and good judgement.


 
My mother was always open minded... She says things like ' Don't judge people for what they do... Or their hobbies or anything' So I guess it isn't a big suprise... xD



CannonFodder said:


> Make a skunk fursuit for her, also yeah my mom was interested in the fandom also, except I kept her from joining because knowing her it would've been a train wreck and a half.


 
I would... But I'm still experimenting with my own fursuit xD. There's a skunk tail I want to get her on Furbid tho (I believe is the website)


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Sumi said:


> My mother was always open minded... She says things like ' Don't judge people for what they do... Or their hobbies or anything' So I guess it isn't a big suprise... xD


 Then she'd probably enjoy the fandom, I'd say make her the fursuit.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then she'd probably enjoy the fandom, I'd say make her the fursuit.



Although that be interesting to see your own mom in a skunk suit.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He must be familiar with the fandom and how it turns people gay.


Oh... Is it true though?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> Although that be interesting to see your own mom in a skunk suit.


 The tail would be kinda hard to do, I still say make the fursuit.


Radio Viewer said:


> Oh... Is it true though?


 There's like 20 different reasons for this, all of which would get gayfurrypriders pissed.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 21, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> Although that be interesting to see your own mom in a skunk suit.



It would be very intresting O-o


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The tail would be kinda hard to do, I still say make the fursuit.



Well the tail can be bought..or she can just use foam to make the outline of the skunk tail and fur it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Sumi said:


> It would be very intresting O-o


 Do it!
The voices in your head demands it :V


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My parents thought it meant I thought fursuits were sexy.
> 
> 
> Eww.


 Hank Hill: Bwaaahh!!

My parents don't know the fandom exist.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 21, 2010)

My mother only knows that I like otters and anthros. If and when she finds about the fandom, she'll probably saw, "Son, you're crazy," and let me on my way.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 21, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> Well the tail can be bought..or she can just use foam to make the outline of the skunk tail and fur it.


Mhhh, A good idea!



CannonFodder said:


> Do it!
> The voices in your head demands it :V



I know! I think I will... XD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2010)

What they do not know will not hurt them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I know! I think I will... XD


 Good, now the voices demand a sammich :V


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He must be familiar with the fandom and how it turns people gay.


I'm still straight, but I put myself down as a 1 on the Kinsey Scale for some of the crazy stuff I like to do.  The fandom doesn't "turn" you gay, but it could be a factor in helping you recognize it.  Besides, most furries are bisexual anyhow.



CannonFodder said:


> Then she'd probably enjoy the fandom, I'd say make her the fursuit.


You could suggest a different species for her.  I think she needs to be differentiated from yourself in some way.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'm still straight, but I put myself down as a 1 on the Kinsey Scale for some of the crazy stuff I like to do.  The fandom doesn't "turn" you gay, but it could be a factor in helping you recognize it.  Besides, most furries are bisexual anyhow.


42% of furries are straight, 33% bi, 25% gay.

Also alot of the furries "turned" gay end up later on finding out they're straight.
It happens sadly a lot, a teenage furry says he's gay, goes through a gayfurrypride time.  Then they start confusing their sexuality with furry, then later on find out they have no interest in their own gender and leave the fandom.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 42% of furries are straight, 33% bi, 25% gay.
> 
> Also alot of the furries "turned" gay end up later on finding out they're straight.
> It happens sadly a lot, a teenage furry says he's gay, goes through a gayfurrypride time.  Then they start confusing their sexuality with furry, then later on find out they have no interest in their own gender and leave the fandom.


 
Straight people are the majority in some places. unless your in P-town or at disney world on gay day.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 21, 2010)

They know about it and don't really care.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 21, 2010)

My parents are probably telling themselves I'm still a virgin at 27 and that all my drawings of werewolves and other animal-like characters are probably a manifestation of whatever inherent problem I'd have to have for them to even allow themselves to believe that. I've honestly hidden almost nothing about it from them, even leaving browser and chat windows open on their computer when I was still living with them and before I had my own. I've never been into it primarily for the porn and "lifestyle" aspects of it, but having seen the Buffy/Angel fan-trash my mother used to read, she'd _hardly_ be one to talk.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 21, 2010)

You're so lucky to have a parent that is interested in the fandom in a very positive way.  My mom goes ape-shit whenever it comes to the porn/gay/sex side to the fandom despite the infinitely many times I try to divert her away from that and toward the tame/clean/better apsects of it.  I don't even look at the porn (only whenever directed when talking to other furs) on my own yet she still goes crazy over it.  I've also gotten into such deep shit that she, basically, wanted me out of the fandom, luckily, I managed to convince her otherwise.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2010)

Only lil bro knows, and while we were out he said he wanted to come back to my place and look at furry stuff.


I think I've corrupted his poor mind....


At almost 27 years old I don't tell my parents anything about furry, I mean, I have no need to tell them, and it is nice to have something private in my life.


----------



## Don (Aug 21, 2010)

My parents know absolutely nothing about the fandom nor my involvement in it. If they were to find out, then I highly doubt they'd care much at all.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

Actually, prior to joining the fandom I didn't know my sexual orientation (I was unsure).  Then I looked at some furry art and figured out that it was straight.  So, in a way, the fandom turned me straight.  People need to be smart enough to realize that there are straight furs in the fandom, myself being one of them.

I can't stop thinking about how I could really use a girlfriend right now, 'specially after viewing all that art.

My parents know, but they don't want to get involved.  I wouldn't want them to either.  That's just MO.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I can't stop thinking about how I could really use a girlfriend right now, 'specially after viewing all that art.


 
Never gonna happen brosef
That's the fun thing about being straight in the furry fandom


Anyways, my mom was like "Uhh okay" and I'm like "MOM YOUR FURSONA IS TOTALLY A RED PANDA"
She posted on the forums once.

My dad doesn't even know.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:
			
		

> Never gonna happen brosef
> That's the fun thing about being straight in the furry fandom


 Who said she has to be a furry?  If they can find a match for Sheldon J. Cooper then I think I'm capable of finding someone.  Hopefully. Eventually


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Only lil bro knows, and while we were out he said he wanted to come back to my place and look at furry stuff.
> 
> 
> I think I've corrupted his poor mind....


 He's lucky, I'm so much of a furry that being in my vicinity causes you to want to watch old disney movies.


----------



## Tally (Aug 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 42% of furries are straight, 33% bi, 25% gay.


 
Sources? :V


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 22, 2010)

Eh, my mother refuses to learn anything about it (WHICH IS GOOD, BECAUSE SHE'LL ONLY FOCUS ON WHAT SHE DOESN'T LIKE). She has caught some adult images saved on the computer (for comical purposes, I don't save porn), and has called it perverted stuff. That's about it, I think she's too afraid to investigate thoroughly.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 22, 2010)

My parents don't know jack shit about it and I'm counting my blessings right now because that's how I want to keep it. Maybe some day when I know I'm going to a furcon I'll tell them, so they know where I am. *groan*



Urbanwolf said:


> And meanwhile my aunt is trying to convince everyone in my family that furry is a fetish for me because thats all furrys are. Because thats what the vogue magazine said.


 
*facekeyboard*


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

i honestly dont think my mom would care but my dad is old fashioned and my grandfather still wont drive through black neighbor hoods


----------



## CatWaffles (Aug 22, 2010)

Eh well I'm going to have to tell my dad eventually since he's the one taking me to Anthrocon '11. 

I showed him a few videos of fursuiters at different cons and he said "That's f***ing awesome, his mouth moves!". But he was drunk at the time so I don't know if he's telling the truth.

My uncle knows about it and he said it sounds interesting and will be attending the next Anthrocon with me. 

My mum doesn't know but she'd probably tell the rest of my family and they will make my life miserable. So I don't let her know anything.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 22, 2010)

My parents don't give the slightest bit of a shit about what I draw, my mum knows FA exists and doesn't really care.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 22, 2010)

I will never discuss it with my parents. My parents have always tried to pry information from me about my life, as have EVERYONE'S parents. Being a furry is something I want for myself and my friends.


----------



## Riv (Aug 22, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I will never discuss it with my parents. My parents have always tried to pry information from me about my life, as have EVERYONE'S parents. Being a furry is something I want for myself and my friends.


 
This. My parent browse my facebook more than I do. The fandom is essentially the one thing I've got completely to myself.

Besides, they'd just think I was crazy, and make me stop "wasting my time on something so pointless."


----------



## Geek (Aug 22, 2010)

Mother: "It's cute... make money with it."


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 22, 2010)

chaomasterr said:


> Hank Hill: Bwaaahh!!
> 
> My parents don't know the fandom exist.


 
I think my grandsparents might know, but they dragons, mythical things, so I don't mind that they know.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 22, 2010)

Never told. o.o


----------



## Geek (Aug 22, 2010)

For me there is nothing to worry about my mother because of my age. (She just don't care, all she wants is money) Im more worried about finding the wrong girlfriend for this kind of thing.

My father on the other hand died when i was 5 years old.


----------



## Ben (Aug 22, 2010)

My parents are absolutely chill with it. My father used to have a bad impression of furries, but he essentially changed his mind. He's always been pretty supportive of anything I do, unless it's something like joining a gang. And my mother is a bigger nerd than even I am, so I'd be amazed if she had the audacity to judge me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 22, 2010)

What no

There are no possible furries in anime conventions

Also, I have no interest in anime manga and JAPAN JAPAN JAPAAAAN, but I do have postive comments about japanese things that OP and rest forum hates. Why would anyone hate me for being such an expert.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 22, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> My parents don't know jack shit about it and I'm counting my blessings right now because that's how I want to keep it. Maybe some day when I know I'm going to a furcon I'll tell them, so they know where I am. *groan*
> 
> *facekeyboard*



well none of my family believes her. My aunt is the insane person who everyone avoids. So it works out well for me.


----------



## Qoph (Aug 22, 2010)

My dad was like "k but don't get raped"
My mom was kinda like *squick* but she doesn't say anything about it.
Um apparently they told my sister behind my back.  No idea what she thinks.


----------



## Candy (Aug 22, 2010)

My parents of course HATED furries because of the media.

Then I told them what it's really about and started making money. They don't care now.


----------



## Shiroka (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm lucky to be french canadian so the term "furry" is not very well known here. I've told my mom one day that I liked anthropomorphic animals and as a perfectly normal human being would otherwise do, she just shrugged it off in a "that's nice dear" kind of way.

The worse I've done is to show my gay furry porn collection to my sisters by accident and they apparently found it hilarious. I blamed it on ED to save face and I think they bought it.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 22, 2010)

.....I have NO idea, my parents have always been really supportive of my art-ness....but the fetish side of things? No idea...could range from "Be wild, try new things"- dad to "Do we need to have another safe sex practices talk"-mom to "thats no really very moraly correct"-Aunt....

Of course, I have a more spirtual veiw to the whole thing than 95% of the fandom, so meh...they'd be pretty cool with it


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 22, 2010)

chaomasterr said:


> Hank Hill: Bwaaahh!!
> 
> My parents don't know the fandom exist.


 
Woah could you imagine if Bobby Hill was a furry and his dad found out.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 22, 2010)

My mom dislikes the porn, but I'm sure she's fine with the normal art. My dad, on the other hand, is one of those people who you look at and can instantly tell they're a /b/tard.

I doubt he's gonna be okay with me being a furry.


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> Woah could you imagine if Bobby Hill was a furry and his dad found out.


 
ROFL



DarkAssassinFurry said:


> My mom dislikes the porn, but I'm sure she's fine with the normal art.


 
Okay, you showed your mom the porn side of it? And you're dad's a /b/tard? Wtf?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> My mom dislikes the porn, but I'm sure she's fine with the normal art. My dad, on the other hand, is one of those people who you look at and can instantly tell they're a /b/tard.
> 
> I doubt he's gonna be okay with me being a furry.


 second that


----------



## Trance (Aug 22, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> My mom dislikes the porn, but I'm sure she's fine with the normal art. My dad, on the other hand, is one of those people who can look at *you* and can instantly tell *you're* a /b/tard.
> 
> I doubt he's gonna be okay with me being a furry.



Fix'd for my situation.

My dad is way too smart.  He doesn't need to know.  XD


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 22, 2010)

My parents are too culturally ignorant to care, I think the last time either of them used the internet was to mapquest a road trip 6 months ago.

And they only read/watch local news.


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> My dad, on the other hand, is one of those people who you look at and can instantly tell they're a /b/tard.


 Wait what?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 22, 2010)

My parents have no clue.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 24, 2010)

Good for you.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 24, 2010)

Mom could care less unless I started to sacrifice virgins and drink goat's blood in the name of the furrydom.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 24, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Mom could care less unless I started to sacrifice virgins and drink goat's blood in the name of the furrydom.


 
Are there furries that do this? Cuz if there is I totally want in on it.


----------



## Razu-Kai (Aug 24, 2010)

My aunt saw a pic or two and was like "wierd..." I just shrugged it off. typical response i guess. she prolly doesnt care, and thats just fine by me


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 24, 2010)

My folks have no idea what an furry is and I intend it to stay that,lol


----------



## Asswings (Aug 24, 2010)

My dad's a comic book artist/nerd.
He's had a signed Omaha the Cat Dancer pinup for... as long as I can remember it's been in his studio, haha. He's been commissioned to draw fursonas before, he knows all about the fandom. And doesn't really care. XD He thinks it's dumb, but he isn't upset I'm in it or whatever. 

He knows about the porn and perverts, too. But his reply to that was basically "Well, there are people like that in the superhero fandom too, so whatever. I understand."


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

My mom thinks the art I did is adorable and should be laminated for some odd reason :\


----------



## Trance (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *My mom thinks the art I did is adorable* and should be laminated for some odd reason :\



Lol, mine too.  XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> My mom thinks the art I did is adorable and should be laminated for some odd reason :\


 Mine did too, course I had to tell her it was pencil and would've completely fucked it up.


----------



## Willow (Aug 24, 2010)

My mom likes my art, whenever she actually sees it. I don't let many people look at my sketchbook.


----------



## artfan1987 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wish my folks were fans of the Fandom.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

artfan1987 said:


> Wish my folks were fans of the Fandom.


 
The thing is that I never told her what a fur is and I don't really plan to, she probably thinks it's sorta like I'm drawing a cartoon character lol


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 24, 2010)

My parents really know nothing....My mom just thinks we like animals.And my dad would think am a dog fucker if he found out.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

My parents know all about the yiff stuff. They make the ocasional "furfag" joke, but hey. They must accept me for a furry. They're helping me make my tail. 
And if they know about the yiff stuff and still let me be the furry, there is another thing that makes me think they accept me.
But I guess one thing that effects that is that i'm not into yiff.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 24, 2010)

My mom thinks it's awesome and she loves it when I wear my suit around the house. 
My dad just thinks it's weird. 

But he doesn't approve of anything I do, but that's nothing new. :/


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 24, 2010)

awesome colors in your avatar^

OT: i just don't tell my parents they don't need to know.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Bundi said:


> They make the ocasional "furfag" joke, but hey.


 lol   reminds me of my friend. every time his dad is in the car with him he makes jokes about being gay and my friend said something to me one time and all he herd was ....me.....blow....him.... instant gay joke to him


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 25, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> Woah could you imagine if Bobby Hill was a furry and his dad found out.



Oh geez it's too bad the show's cancelled - what a great episode that would make! I can see Luanne digging it and joining Bobby at a con... and Hank would have to come along to keep an eye on Bobby & wind up wearing a mask & tail (because he sees someone who might recognize him) & feeling like a total fool.



Zaraphayx said:


> My parents are too culturally ignorant to care,  ... they only read/watch local news.



Plenty of local stations are running segments on furcons, especially when there's one in the vicinity - they can't resist showing the 'suiters


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 25, 2010)

3picFox said:


> awesome colors in your avatar^



Thank youuuu. <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Plenty of local stations are running segments on furcons, especially when there's one in the vicinity - they can't resist showing the 'suiters


 You know what's ironic, when the news runs a "these are perverts" story they don't get nearly as many views as if they hadn't.
Actually that makes sense, the general public gets enough fear mongering from fauxnews, but if they see a story about what to them looks like high quality mascots and cartoon characters they'd think of it as both strange and interesting.


----------



## Lyvain (Aug 26, 2010)

My mom knows I'm a furry, and it seems to make her happy for some reason.  I think it's because she knows about the sexual side, and she's never heard me favor sex in any way. (I'm basically NOT INTERESTED AT ALL in that sort of thing, blech.)

The only bad part about her knowing is that I had my fur friend over one day, and Mom asked us if we were sexual furries. I was all, "NONONO", but my friend proceeded to create an awkward silence suggesting otherwise. x.x


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2010)

Lyvain said:


> My mom knows I'm a furry, and it seems to make her happy for some reason.  I think it's because she knows about the sexual side, and she's never heard me favor sex in any way. (I'm basically NOT INTERESTED AT ALL in that sort of thing, blech.)
> 
> The only bad part about her knowing is that I had my fur friend over one day, and Mom asked us if we were sexual furries. I was all, "NONONO", but my friend proceeded to create an awkward silence suggesting otherwise. x.x


 So basically you're asexual and she's happy cause she wants you to have kids?
Never heard that one before.


----------



## CuddlyBluePanda (Aug 26, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Okay, you showed your mom the porn side of it? And you're dad's a /b/tard? Wtf?



Haha, I laughed so hard, WTF? was my exact reaction.



Sumi said:


> So... For years now, I've shown intrest in Furrys...  Like at anime cons(The fursuiters). And well recently since I've  started to make my own fursuit and tails and such, I've noticed that my  mother is intrested in the fandom as well... Well this make me extremly  happy, but at the same time nervious (You know, the perverted side)...  So uhm... What does your family do about the fandom? Do they know about  it?
> 
> 
> P.S. She tells me... She would love to have a skunk fur suit... What to do...? o-o.


 
My parents know of the fandom and I don't know if they know I'm into it  and eventually plan to go to cons and whatnot. Most of what they have  seen are the crap on tv like the CSI, 1000 Ways to Die, and all the  stuff that makes fun. Mom is one of those people who finds it awkward to  talk about certain things or would make it awkward. I'd end up having  to explain half a million things to her and she still wouldn't get it.  Dad on the other hand is one of those "THE BIBLE SAYS..." "THIS IS GOD'S  WAY...." etc. Plus he thought the episodes on tv were pretty odd and  laughed at them. His girlfriend on the other hand would be a complete  bitch because that's her thing- Be a bitch about everything no matter  what it is.


----------



## Desert_Lioness_Tallio (Aug 26, 2010)

my father is a minister and my mom is a nurse with no tolerance for anything. She already knows that I'm odd, but my dad tries to church it out of me. lol he got mad at me just for having my Organization XIII coat. So he doesn't know, and my mom doesn't pay attention. 

My brother on the other hand thinks I'm an idiot, but whatev. They're already going to disown me once I get my motorcycle.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 26, 2010)

Desert_Lioness_Tallio said:


> They're already going to disown me once I get my motorcycle.


 
http://www.topcultured.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/internet-high-five.jpg


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I told my mom and recently i was laying on the couch and she put a movie on and sat next to me and started to rub my head far more than normal...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 26, 2010)

Velystord said:


> Well I told my mom and recently i was laying on the couch and she put a movie on and sat next to me and started to rub my head far more than normal...


 
That's sweet and funny at the same time. X3


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

Yea I didn't even confront her about it later and it also happened again last night.


----------



## The DK (Aug 26, 2010)

they dont know. they've always something against my hobbies and interests. saying either grow up or you should do something better, so really i dont care to tell them or their opinion of anything anymore


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Aug 26, 2010)

My parents dont even know what a furry is, let alone that I am one :3


----------



## Lyvain (Aug 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So basically you're asexual and she's happy cause she wants you to have kids?
> Never heard that one before.


 Yeah, I'll never understand her. x.x


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He must be familiar with the fandom and how it turns people gay.


 I think its turning me gay. o_o.

But I think I might tell them I'm a furry some time by the end of the year.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 27, 2010)

GooeyChickenman said:


> I think its turning me gay. o_o.


 
Just 3 weeks of actually interacting with more furries has turned my a little gayer. Both in the old sense and the new sense.


----------



## Jude (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a weird phenomenon. It can't actually turn you gay, but I guess it  just plays a huge role in helping you realize what you are.



GooeyChickenman said:


> I think its turning me gay. o_o.


 Haha WOW that was fast


----------



## Asswings (Aug 27, 2010)

I was already gay. I just didn't really 'accept' it until I hung out with other gay people, AKA you furfags. A subculture where it's okay did a lot for me finally coming out and you know, being me.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 30, 2010)

...I am the parent.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 30, 2010)

You know it's great, just, not having to tell anyone at all, that I'm hang out in this fandom. No one's asked me about it so I've had no reason to volunteer that information.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> ...I am the parent.



Make your kids wear fursuits.  Do it.



Carenath said:


> You know it's great, just, not having to tell anyone at all, that I'm hang out in this fandom. No one's asked me about it so I've had no reason to volunteer that information.


 
This.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 30, 2010)

my parents....probably wouldn't care 'cause I'm 26 and I can make my own discisions and do what I want. But seriously, they might think it's a little weird, but I think if I was making a fursuits and making some money off of them or getting out and hanging with people, they probably wouldn't care.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 30, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Make your kids wear fursuits.  Do it.


 
Both daughters have dressed as parrots for Halloween.  I'm working on it.


----------



## Neofur14 (Aug 30, 2010)

My mom arleady knows about the perv furries and that and thats all she knows so she thinks its a little weird. i would explain it to her but my parents are divorced and i dont live with her.

My dad seems uniterested but when i made my first fursuit he boutght me all the supplys and he useally wont just buy me stuff so idk how he feels about it. 

but yepp


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Both daughters have dressed as parrots for Halloween.  I'm working on it.


 
You'd best lock up your kids


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 31, 2010)

I just told my mom. She was like, "hm, that's...interesting." *pat pat*
To quote an extremely over-quoted movie: "Great success!"


----------



## rcdragon (Aug 31, 2010)

Only my Mom knows so far. She read one of my stories and wondered where I got the idea so I decided to send her a PowerPoint I made in case I ever needed to tell anyone about the fandom. She seemed interested in it, but not to the point where she would consider joining it. However, she did think it would be fun to go to a convention sometime. I told her that if I ever go to one she is welcome to come, but I don't know if she'll actually take me up on that offer. On one hand, it would be great for her to get a first-hand look at everything, but on the other I'm not sure if she would approve of everything (I did tell her about most of the common stuff that goes on but made it very clear which parts I am interested in and which I am not. She didn't have a problem with anything I'm interested in, but I don't know what she thought of the rest).


----------



## Primma (Aug 31, 2010)

My parents don't know about fur suiters or anything, but they think the art I draw is cute so I guess that is a plus. ^_^


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 31, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Both daughters have dressed as parrots for Halloween.  I'm working on it.


 
Woah don't force your kids if they do not want to be furries.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Aug 31, 2010)

Fursuiting...  that's a bit too odd for me, let alone my parents.


They'd probably think it's really strange, but they wouldn't disown me for it...  they'd just think I was extremely weird, and we'd never talk about it.

I wouldn't expect them to react badly if I explained it to them, but I wouldn't expect them to be able to just...  accept it...


And as for the perverted side and warning your parents about that...  think of it this way: just because you're a biker doesn't mean you're violent [like the hell's angels, for example].  Just because you're furry doesn't mean you're perverted.
So while there's an ugly side to both subcultures, being a member of them doesn't preclude being "normal."


----------



## Shouden (Aug 31, 2010)

Normal...I don't know the meaning of the word because I never met anyone or anything that was entirely normal. However, if no one is normal, than wouldn't being weird be the norm and the "normal" one the ones who are weird?


----------



## Jaden (Aug 31, 2010)

I've fursuited three times...they dont know
I don't care


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 1, 2010)

My mom knows how much porn there is in the fandom. She knows that I like making fursuits. She know that there are weird people in the fandom. She thinks I over-glorify the fact that I'm a furry. (Based solely on the fact that I had "furry" written on my wrist some time back for silly reason).

But she still likes the fandom, and how the people in the fandom have been helping me grow as a person.

My mom is cool with it. lol


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Sep 1, 2010)

my dad could really care less, but my mom on the other hand.....if i started making a fursuit she would probably say "I have never seen a 20-year old who acts like such a child!" and disallow me to continue work on it, and then give me a huge lecture about how i am throwing my life away, and then tell me how useless i am, then probably persist for a couple weeks with that behavior. in other words, unless i can think of a way that i could use a fursuit that would "advance my life" there's no chance of making it while i live here.


----------



## Clutch (Sep 1, 2010)

My parents don't know bout this Fandom. But if they did know they wouldn't care eather way cause my whole family and Parents loves animals to the point were if there is a Stray dog/cat they would see if it belonged to someone, or my grandmother who raises squirrels and picks up dead ones off the road and buries them in her back yard, and if there is a turtle on the road (alive) my mom would stop in the road and pick up the turtle and drive it to a pond or lake to let it free. So ya....


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 1, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> Woah don't force your kids if they do not want to be furries.


 
Other than eating Brussel sprouts and assorted greens,  I've yet to force my kids to do anything.  The parrot costume is just one of those darling outfits from wallmart, that every toddler ends up wearing sooner or later on Halloween.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Sep 1, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> my parents thought it was pretty cool, i showed them my fursona and they laughed and was like "haha it looks like you" and that was it..


 Pretty much this.


----------



## Ariadnedalua (Sep 1, 2010)

my parents don't care, they do support to me, they're awesome parents =3
but my brother don't like this, he always are bothering me, calling me a gay (detail i'm female Â¬Â¬), that i'm a nerd dressing a cat suit...


----------



## Lazaria (Sep 1, 2010)

My mom sort of knows alittle bit about my fursona since I started working on my costume. She's had a good reaction so far though she probably has no idea about the fandom.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 2, 2010)

my mom doesn't know the fandom has a name,
but she's funny aware that I often act cat0like and stuff.
But she thinks its adorable, especially when i wear my ears.
The collar, not so much- she sees it as a bondage thing,
even though i've explained to her that it just represents my inner cat.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

XandertehWolfie said:


> my dad could really care less, but my mom on the other hand.....if i started making a fursuit she would probably say "I have never seen a 20-year old who acts like such a child!" and disallow me to continue work on it, and then give me a huge lecture about how i am throwing my life away, and then tell me how useless i am, then probably persist for a couple weeks with that behavior. in other words, unless i can think of a way that i could use a fursuit that would "advance my life" there's no chance of making it while i live here.


 
If I were interested in fursuiting, I'd be sure to be supporting myself before I started making/looking for a fursuit.  Living in your parent's house while legally an adult is acceptable, but living in your parent's house and dressing up like an animal while legally an adult is...  well...  you probably get it, so i'll just stfu.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Sep 2, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> If I were interested in fursuiting, I'd be sure to be supporting myself before I started making/looking for a fursuit.  Living in your parent's house while legally an adult is acceptable, but living in your parent's house and dressing up like an animal while legally an adult is...  well...  you probably get it, so i'll just stfu.



believe me i know, i have 2 jobs but cannot yet move out, and i have no intention of building (or wearing) a fursuit while i live here. even if they didn't mind, wearing a fursuit in Arizona any other season aside from winter, is heat stroke city XD.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 2, 2010)

Shall I quote Peggy Hill's idea of Arizona.


----------



## HillyRoars (Sep 2, 2010)

I'v started playing around with making tails and so i'll wear then every now and then and my mom just laughs in a kinda "your silly" way and my dad thinks im trying to bring back an old fad... I have no clue what he's talking about?


----------



## Dushar (Sep 2, 2010)

They have no clue, nor will they ever


----------



## Bir (Sep 2, 2010)

My parents don't care. My mom wants me to make tails for all of her friends, I have to make one for my aunt for the family picnic... XD another of my aunts wants a tiger tail she can hang off the back of her Harley... It's fun.


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 2, 2010)

well thats cuz ur tails are awezome. and a half.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 2, 2010)

My mom doesn't know, and I don't intend to tell her. She was completely weirded out by a song that I was listening to, I don't think she could even begin to handle this.


----------



## Geek (Sep 3, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> She was completely weirded out by a song that I was listening to...



The hamster dance song by hampton the hamster ?


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> The hamster dance song by hampton the hamster ?


No, it was this.

She was completely confused by it, didn't understand how I could possibly like it, and poked fun at me over it. That's over a song.... It's definitely not the only incident, though. She has a habit of doing that over anything that she doesn't understand. We stopped by the grocery store today, and happened to run into a friend of mine. He quoted a line from something (Tuesday's coming), and I quoted the next line back (Did you bring your coat?). My mom started trying to distance herself from me. Beyond that, she pretty much constantly calls me weird. I couldn't even image what she'd say if I told her "Oh yeah, buy the way, I'm part of a community of people who like the concept of humanized animals, and I personally really like skunks. Oh, and I'd love to make or buy a skunk costume." I'm inclined to think that her brain would just melt from the level of awkward it would produce. At least I know I'll never actually have to tell her any of this.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> No, it was this.
> 
> She was completely confused by it, didn't understand how I could possibly like it, and poked fun at me over it. That's over a song.... It's definitely not the only incident, though. She has a habit of doing that over anything that she doesn't understand. We stopped by the grocery store today, and happened to run into a friend of mine. He quoted a line from something (Tuesday's coming), and I quoted the next line back (Did you bring your coat?). My mom started trying to distance herself from me. Beyond that, she pretty much constantly calls me weird. I couldn't even image what she'd say if I told her "Oh yeah, buy the way, I'm part of a community of people who like the concept of humanized animals, and I personally really like skunks. Oh, and I'd love to make or buy a skunk costume." I'm inclined to think that her brain would just melt from the level of awkward it would produce. At least I know I'll never actually have to tell her any of this.


 
Dammit, you should have quoted Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 3, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I couldn't even image what she'd say if I told her "Oh yeah, buy the way, I'm part of a community of people who like the concept of humanized animals, and I personally really like skunks. Oh, and I'd love to make or buy a skunk costume." I'm inclined to think that her brain would just melt from the level of awkward it would produce. At least I know I'll never actually have to tell her any of this.


 
Shit, do it anyway, that might produce interesting effects... if we assume throwing you out or taking you out of her will are not part of them.

Also, nice song, very serene.


----------



## Geek (Sep 3, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> No, it was this.



I wonder what would be her reaction after listening to:

Dibidi ba didi dou dou,
Di ba didi dou,
Didi didldildidldidl houdihoudi dey dou.

Dibidi ba didi dou dou,
Di ba didi dou,
Didi didldildidldidl houdihoudi dey dou.

Dibidi ba didi dou dou,
Di ba didi dou,
Didi didldildidldidl houdihoudi dey dou.

Dibidi ba didi dou dou,
Di ba didi dou,
Didi didldildidldidl houdihoudi dey dou.

Dibidi ba didi dou dou,
Di ba didi dou,
Didi didldildidldidl houdihoudi dey dou.

Dibidi ba didi dou dou,
Di ba didi dou,
Didi didldildidldidl houdihoudi dey dou.

:3

Mom: *BOOOOOOOOOOOM !*


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 4, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Shit, do it anyway, that might produce interesting effects... if we assume throwing you out or taking you out of her will are not part of them.
> 
> Also, nice song, very serene.


Yeah, I'd assume I wouldn't get thrown out or cut off financially, since if she did do that, that would be her ensuring that I don't get a college education (most of the money for my schooling comes from my scholarships, but I rely on her to pay for housing and books). I still just don't think it's quite worth telling her yet (if at all). The effects may be interesting, but I definitely imagine they won't be entirely pleasant. I'd assume it would be at least an initial reaction of "What the fuck are you talking about?" followed by some random arguing, followed by even more arguing/general repulsion an hour later when she winds up googling the word furry. >_>

I have a bad feeling that I'd wind up back in therapy until I "get over" the obsession.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 4, 2010)

brought home a tail once, I was fixing it for a friend, my mom saw looked at me and just said ," the fuck is that ?"


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 4, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I have a bad feeling that I'd wind up back in therapy until I "get over" the obsession.


 
That's one thing I've always found weird; why send your kids in therapy for every single little issues or deviances when you know they're harmless and sometimes even beneficial anyway? And are the therapists agreeing with this too?! What the shit.

It's like labeling your kid schizophrenic because he likes to pretend he's a bard in D&D.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 4, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> That's one thing I've always found weird; why send your kids in therapy for every single little issues or deviances when you know they're harmless and sometimes even beneficial anyway? And are the therapists agreeing with this too?! What the shit.


I think it just stems from the parent thinking "There's something wrong with my child." From there, it's not too long of a jump to "I'll send him to therapy to fix it."

Ironically enough, the last time period I was in therapy was what ultimately made me comfortable enough with myself to start doing things within the fandom. I'll have to keep that in my back pocket should I need it.


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 4, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Ironically enough, the last time period I was in therapy was what ultimately made me comfortable enough with myself to start doing things within the fandom. I'll have to keep that in my back pocket should I need it.


 
Hah! In your face, conservative mother!

But when you think about it, it's actually a good opportunity to solve some unrelated but actual issues, even if that's not what your mom had in mind. And if she rants about your lack of normality afterwards, you can blame it on your therapist =P


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 4, 2010)

my parents don't know, but i've never given anything away to suggest that im anything but a "normal" person.  what _is_ normal nowadays anyway?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2010)

My mom probably won't care. My dad, however, might be upset. He's the typer that would DEFINITELY seem like a /b/tard. And as we all know, most /b/tards hate furries.


----------



## Machine (Sep 4, 2010)

Grycho said:


> My mom probably won't care. My dad, however, might be upset. He's the typer that would DEFINITELY seem like a /b/tard. And as we all know, most /b/tards hate furries.


As though it would be a big deal if he were to find out.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 4, 2010)

Grycho said:


> My mom probably won't care. My dad, however, might be upset. He's the typer that would DEFINITELY seem like a /b/tard. And as we all know, most /b/tards hate furries.


 
Dad? /b/tard? Does not compute.


----------



## Southpaw (Sep 4, 2010)

My mom saw a picture of a furry when she peeked into my room, she then said that it looked like my aunt's SL avatar.

I was like :0, then I was like @.@

I hope she's not on FA


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 5, 2010)

There are no furries in Argentina, so wearing a tail would be pointless, i suppose. I don't think i can make much to weird any of my parents out other than that. 
Yesterday my mother saw a few furry drawings i made. 2 of them were my fursona; she seemed expressionless and didn't add any comment after giving me back my sketchbook.
Either she didn't realize that was me or didn't care.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 5, 2010)

my mom thinks my fursuits are rad. and finds amusement in people asking about the sex side of the fandom. hahahha CSI.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

My parents thought it was cool. I walk around the house with my skunk I had already made :3 My mom was interested in the fandom but she said she'll be too old X3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 6, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> My mom saw a picture of a furry when she peeked into my room, she then said that it looked like my aunt's SL avatar.
> 
> I was like :0, then I was like @.@
> 
> I hope she's not on FA


 
I tried second life once.  It was so hilariously bad...  I find it funny that anyone would actually have fun playing that...

EDIT: and if she is, you shouldn't have posted that.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 6, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> My mom saw a picture of a furry when she peeked into my room, she then said that it looked like my aunt's SL avatar.
> 
> I was like :0, then I was like @.@
> 
> I hope she's not on FA



I nearly chocked on my ritz cracker.

WELL DONE, SIR!

Also: My entire family that counts as family knows I'm a furry. Known it since about the same time I've known it. Same thing for being bisexual - the family knew as soon as I did. Their reaction: "Well, don't get any STDs or do something you'll regret. The furry thing is weird and don't be openly furry around us when we're in public, please."

Of course, my mom is a crazy old cat lady (9 cats) who is an Adam Lambert fangirl, her favorite show was Queer as Folk...

--Edit--

Also, for those interested, I make tails on commission =P


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

My dad thinks it's awesome that I draw "cartoon cats" and make money off them


----------



## Romanpower (Sep 7, 2010)

I made a tail, my mom likes it, and my dad says i have balls to wear it around. hahaha.


----------



## AdoraBell (Sep 7, 2010)

Simple. "That's gross. Anyways whats for dinner?" xD My parents couldn't honestly care less. As long as I can function in society, they don't care what I do in my spare time.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

AdoraBell said:


> Simple. "That's gross. Anyways whats for dinner?" xD My parents couldn't honestly care less. As long as I can function in society, they don't care what I do in my spare time.


 
Someone reads Pratchett.


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 7, 2010)

Mom: You're not gay, are you?
Me: Actually, I'm a furry. (as a joke)
Mom: Well I'd rather have you be a furry because atleast there are girl furries.

I haven't really told them but I think my mom would be pretty accepting of it. My dad might not be, though. I guess I could just call him out on being obsessed with Disboards. My brother would probably tell me to be a wolverine and joke about it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

I make fursuits for a living.

it's hard being a closet fur.


----------



## Dancer (Oct 28, 2010)

They know about it my family, everyone i know knows.. everyone is okay with it except my stepdad and stepbrother (who think I became a lesbian because of it which is messed up because i started to out myself before I joined the fandom 4 years ago)


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

Dad: I as an artist only encourage you... Your fantasy characters look amazing and the 850eur drawing tablet seems like a good investment, but... Are you ever going to draw humans for a change?
Me: No u.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 28, 2010)

Kill your mom, then yourself.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 28, 2010)

My parents know. Now I just have to keep them from watching any of the shows that "depict" furs.


----------



## nereza (Oct 28, 2010)

my moms a trecky .. and a professional seamstress at one point , also used to host resonson fairs game among other things like her traditional style caoling group she has in the malls ever year )

my dads a carpendor ... cant draw a stikfiger to save his life but boy he could make any thing out of wood ... help me out with cosplay wepons and props , or at lest suppled the means to make it

...i bin a cosplayer for the pas 6-7 years now .. i think this is my near my 2 year of being in the fur community to them its nothing new .. im getting dresst up for conventions and making costumes  .. nothing new here  XD


----------



## Mentova (Oct 28, 2010)

nereza said:


> my moms a trecky .. and a professional seamstress at one point , also used to host resonson fairs game among other things like her traditional style caoling group she has in the malls ever year )
> 
> my dads a carpendor ... cant draw a stikfiger to save his life but boy he could make any thing out of wood ... help me out with cosplay wepons and props , or at lest suppled the means to make it
> 
> ...i bin a cosplayer for the pas 6-7 years now .. i think this is my near my 2 year of being in the fur community to them its nothing new .. im getting dresst up for conventions and making costumes  .. nothing new here  XD



Is English your first language?


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my parents would think I was a fucking freak cause surprise, surprise; back in the day I watched that one CSI episode depicting furries with my parents.

I hardly thought anything of it at the time.

My mom laughed.

Quote my dad, "that's fucked up"


----------



## shaaaark (Oct 28, 2010)

They don't know... but if they did, they'd probably tell me to grow up and move out.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 28, 2010)

They don't even know what it is.


----------



## Nibo (Oct 30, 2010)

Parents only know I draw and see furry drawings... they don't know anything else about the fandom, though they think it's weird and tell me to draw something else >: better for me.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 30, 2010)

nereza said:


> my moms a trecky .. and a professional seamstress at one point , also used to host resonson fairs game among other things like her traditional style caoling group she has in the malls ever year )
> 
> my dads a carpendor ... cant draw a stikfiger to save his life but boy he could make any thing out of wood ... help me out with cosplay wepons and props , or at lest suppled the means to make it
> 
> ...i bin a cosplayer for the pas 6-7 years now .. i think this is my near my 2 year of being in the fur community to them its nothing new .. im getting dresst up for conventions and making costumes  .. nothing new here  XD


 

please tell me your first language was something other than English..although your from Canada it seems. 

also my parents hate it. They hate the costuming and how weird it is. Simply "stop being immature and grow up, costumes are for 5 year old kids only" My real dad is...better with it but still very very iffy. But he's a comic book nerd so he can give me some slack.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> please tell me your first language was something other than English..although your from Canada it seems.
> 
> also my parents hate it. They hate the costuming and how weird it is. Simply "stop being immature and grow up, costumes are for 5 year old kids only" My real dad is...better with it but still very very iffy. But he's a comic book nerd so he can give me some slack.



I'll bet money it is their first language. 



nereza said:


> my moms a trecky .. and a professional seamstress  at one point , also used to host *resonance*(?) fairs game among other things  like her traditional style *coaling* group she has in the malls ever year )
> 
> *M*y  dads a *carpenter* ... cant draw a *stick figure* to save his life but boy he  could make *anything* out of wood ... help me out with cosplay *weapons* and  props , or at lest *supplied* the means to make it
> 
> ...*I have been* a  cosplayer for the pas 6-7 years now .. *I* think this is my near my *second year*  of being in the fur community to them its nothing new .. *I'm* getting *dressed * up for conventions and making costumes  .. nothing new here   XD



I've seen dyslexic people make less mistakes.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'll bet money it is their first language.
> 
> I've seen dyslexic people make less mistakes.



I think he was trying to spell Renaissance


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> I think he was trying to spell Renaissance



I was choosing from the list spellcheck was giving me. I have no clue what it was supposed to be so just guessed.


----------



## Lokoino (Oct 30, 2010)

My parents are cool with it, they think it's good fun
If only they knew the fandom


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 30, 2010)

No one except a few friends know about it. I truly think that they would go off about it, bringing it up WHENEVER they could.
That's basically why I keep it from my family.


----------



## Willow (Oct 30, 2010)

My mom knows what furries are, I don't know exactly how she knows what they are but yea. She pointed a couple of furries out to me while we were at a Japanese festival, that was a weird day.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 31, 2010)

My step-father's best friend's son is a furry, so both he and my mother know about the fandom, and are perfectly fine with it. They're aware there's a sexual side to it, but I've told them that I try to stay away from it as much as humanly possible. Which is basically the truth.

My father and step-mother, on the other hand, had never heard of it before, and they're pretty apathetic about it. Which is funny, because my dad's always telling me I need to talk more about my interests. Whenever I try to talk about things, furry-related or otherwise, when I'm the one starting the conversation, nobody listens or cares. :/


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 31, 2010)

They're not interested like _that_, but they do think it would be kinda cool if I looked like one. Hahaha, hellnoIdon'tthinkso parents. Never was going to think about wearing a fursuit.


----------



## Whosat (Nov 1, 2010)

Nobody I know knows, but I know my parents wouldn't mind, they're always talking about accepting people for who they are.


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2010)

Told my dad about it while he was talking about Star Wars cosplaying, and he didn't really care, thought it was interesting but didn't really say much.


----------



## CrimsonMagpie (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm certain my parents don't even understand what it is. . .


----------



## Mentova (Nov 24, 2010)

My mom is aware of it through some show on TV. I don't remember which one it was. However there is no way in hell I am every letting my parents know about this because being the stupidly paranoid about everything person I am, I am worried they would think I am a disgusting pervert.

Wow I just realized I posted twice in this thread already... I didn't give an answer though :V

Damn old threads...


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 24, 2010)

i dont think my mom knows im a furry, and if she does, she is hiding it well. my mom thinks im wierd for watching anime on youtube and playing megaman, so i dont think im gonna be telling her


----------



## Willow (Nov 24, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> my mom thinks im wierd for watching anime on *youtube*


 I would say you're weird too.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Nov 24, 2010)

My mother understands why I like furry. She's always known me to be a little odd, and animalistic, and knows I like to wear tails. I've always done furry art to an extent (granted, I'm not very good at it). Of course, when I started wearing actual tails when I was over 18, and became a member of the furry fandom, my mother thought, "Well, she's a little special, but she's my daughter". On the other hand, my father thinks I'm very weird, and NOT normal, which automatically makes furry "wrong". An example of how he reacts is when I put on my dragon wings and tail, and he said, "Halloween was last month!" 

So no, my parents aren't into it. Even so, I still see my dad as an owl, and my mom as a dog of sorts...


-Nova


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow I just realized I posted twice in this thread already... I didn't give an answer though :V
> 
> Damn old threads...


Posting twice is not a sin - it's just an update, or a refresh.

Nobody around me other than a few friends know about the furry fandom and me.
It will take too much time to explain, and they will never understand what connects me to it. The fandom itself, furries, and other shishs they will understand perfectly.
I don't care if they call me disgusting, horrible, rapist, dogfucker, because I will always find worse conditions in them. It's not very hard to find vulnerable spots in innocent people.

First step is explaining high convention activity.



Willow said:


> I would say you're weird too.


 
Well, you'd say that only if you watch a lot of anime yourself.
Youtube loads faster than other players, and is much more simple and will almost always work. Other players are in one piece, and can cause problems like not having firefox.
I do much worse things on youtube, c'mon - if anybody out there even saw a tiny bit, they will get parkinson.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 24, 2010)

Velystord said:


> Well I told my mom and recently i was laying on the couch and she put a movie on and sat next to me and started to rub my head far more than normal...


 
I would kill to have a mom like that.


----------



## gdzeek (Nov 24, 2010)

My family knows for the most part, I'm working on a suit as well and they know I'll be at FC in January


----------



## Tyhnu (Nov 24, 2010)

My family doesn't really give a shit. I always drew anthropomorphic animals anyway and they just figure it's an artist thing. I'm not interested in running around in a fursuit so I don't think it will ever be a problem even if they did learn about the fetish side of the fandom.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 24, 2010)

Actually, my parents had a positive response to my fursuit. I even explained to them what furry is and such. They understood and thought that I was doing a good thing with being a furry. I'm glad that I have such awesome parents.


----------

